# German Auto Podcast Episode 4 released, secondary air injection explained, direct injection carbon buildup, diagnosing clutch slippage, and why winter



## DubAutowerks (Oct 1, 2014)

Listen to German Auto Podcast by Dub Autowerks Episode 4

Weekly, we release the totally free German Auto Podcast by Dub Autowerks. We strive to explain from a mechanic's perspective how your vehicle functions, and how to troubleshoot it and keep ownership costs low. 

This week, we talk about direct injection carbon buildup, and what every direct injection vehicle should be equipped with from the factory, but isn't.

We also talk about secondary air injection faults, and how to diagnose them. For those who want more information, we've also made a video to go along with the podcast that is about 7 1/2 minutes long and explains much more in depth how the system functions.






And the tech tip of the week explains the fool proof method I use to diagnose whether or not a clutch is on its way out.

That's so much for those of you that have listened so far, we are already nearing 100 listeners per week, and growing every episode.

We'd also like to thank our sponsors, CRP industries, North American distributors of Continental Belts, Rein Automotive, and Pentosin fluids.


----------

